# Lotro internet connection problem, this one is confusing me



## sycko (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi All, im having a little problem with Windows 7 and Lotro.
i have just upgraded from Vista to Windows 7, i have only installed windows updates,Free anti virus(Avira) the latest Nvidia and Creative drivers and also Lotro as its the only game i play, so everything seems spot on (i think W7 is great btw) i can browse the internet for hours on end with no connection drop at any time but as soon as i start up Lotro within minutes my connection drops and i get the limited connectivity error, but not only does it affect my P,C which is wired to the o2 Hub. the Laptop which is wireless on Vista drops offline at the same time, and then i get ear ache off the Missus cos her internet has dropped, we then have to wait 5-10 mins for the conection to come back (mainly by right clicking on the icon in toolbar and going to diagnose/repair) but as soon as i connect to Lotro the same happens,
any help would be most welcome
thnx in advance

System specs

Windows 7 O,S
Amd Athlon dual coreX2 5200+
4GB Ram
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 512
Creative sounblaster ZS 2
300MB H,D
800W PSU


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Sycko.

What I am thinking is that the router thinks that the game is attacking your computers and auto shuts off to prevent said attack. I think port forwarding this game would help. 

Do you know the make and model of the router you have?


----------

